# Does Anyone Have Freegal or a Library Connected to it?



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Where I am located, we have four weekly (do not carry over) free music downloads based on albums/tracks that are on Freegal. It's really nice, but the searching can be tough -- you sort of need to know what you are looking for going in.

I was curious if your library had this and if you have found any good albums/tracks or had any other search suggestions.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MonagFam said:


> Where I am located, we have four weekly (do not carry over) free music downloads based on albums/tracks that are on Freegal. It's really nice, but the searching can be tough -- you sort of need to know what you are looking for going in.
> 
> I was curious if your library had this and if you have found any good albums/tracks or had any other search suggestions.


Would be helpful is you named at least your neck of the woods.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My library has it, but, like you said, it is difficult to search. I haven't had the patience. I have quite a decent CD collection, plus, the library has Naxos Music Library and others, too, and there is always the user-friendly You Tube that satisfies most of my 'extra-collection' needs.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

I am in Omaha, Nebraska.

http://www.freegalmusic.com/homes/chooser

What I will sometimes do is go to a forum like this and then search for a composer that might interest me. I have found a lot of really good things, but I am always looking for more.

For example, it took a little while, but I was on an opera kick and was able to download Operas by Kamran Ince, Boesmans, Shchedrin, Trojahn, and Romitelli. I really like the feature, just wish it was a little easier, but it's free, so who am I to complain?


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Shamelessly, responding to a thread I started over a year ago. I think the main reason is maybe it would help others (and myself) who have this feature through their library. Also, I have a list of pieces I would probably get, but maybe you could suggest be moved to the top?

Here is what I just downloaded (I have family that does not use/want their downloads, so I have extra ones at my disposal) --
Humphrey Searle: Symphony 2
Searle: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5 
Atterberg: Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Romantica" - Symphony No. 8
Atterberg: Symphony No. 4 
De Boeck: Symphony in G
Válek: Symphony No. 12 Shakespfarfan

Any suggestions on the following?
Eybler: String Quintets Op. 6 
Kapustin: Piano Quintet etc. 
Suk: Piano Trio, Elegy, Piano Quartet, Piano Quintet 
Violin Concerto Premiere Recordings - Joseph Joachim and Moritz Moszkowski 
Joachim Raff: Violin Concerto No. 1 
Joachin Joachim Raff: Suite for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 200 - Overtures & Preludes 
Kodály & Dohnányi: Chamber Works for Strings
Andrew Imbrie: Music for String Quartet and Violin & Piano Duo
Schubert: Complete works for fortepiano trio
Atterberg: Piano & Violin Concerto
Podešva: Symphony No. 4
Lee Hyla: Lives of the Saints 
Jadassohn: Piano Trios 

Thanks as always!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My library has Freegal. I looked at it once and couldn't find anything that looked worth downloading and, since I prefer CDs, I never looked at it again.


----------

